# Hydor ETH External Thermal Heater . YAY OR NAY



## robs.2000 (2 Jun 2017)

As above, has anyone got any thoughts on inline aquarium heaters? Are they any good? I've seen many posts aboit filtration but never any thing about heating a tank for livestock

Thanks in advance
robs.2000



Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smells Fishy (2 Jun 2017)

I wouldn't read to many bad reviews on amazon.


----------



## Iain mlaren (2 Jun 2017)

I have 300w heater on mine. It seems pretty good. Tank sits at the temperature I put it at so no complaints so far. I would say it looked a big plastic and cheap when I recieved it but its been no trouble so 5 stars from me.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## robs.2000 (2 Jun 2017)

Ok sounds good so far. I'm keen to keep the necessary equipment needed out of sight as much as possible. The only exception will have to be a surface skimmer I think, as there's no way of disguising ot

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## abutterell (2 Jun 2017)

Ive got one on my 150l purely for neatness, when I first got it I  caught the temperature knob on the back wall when fitting and it heated the cycling tank to 36 degrees pretty quickly. Mines been reliable so far but its only been In use since christmas 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## micheljq (2 Jun 2017)

I had an Hydor, which was doing well but stopped functionning a couple of months after the 2 years warranty.

Right now i use internal Eheim Jagers.

Michel.


----------



## Zeus. (2 Jun 2017)

Have two out off sight and no issues so far. Had them 6 months

Sent from Mountolympus via neural interface


----------



## Chris Stokes (13 Jun 2017)

Used a second hand 200 watt one for over a year on a nano aquarium to keep the equipment in-tank to a minimum. No issues. You keeping sensitive fish? If not, and your house is adaquately heated, you might not even need one.


----------



## Tim Harrison (13 Jun 2017)

It does have a bit of a reputation for going wrong. 
But I been using the same 200w model for countless years and it's only given me a problem once. 
It started to leak, but was easy to fix. I just dismantled it, cleaned it, and put it back together.


----------



## robs.2000 (13 Jun 2017)

Thanks for the reply I'm in the process of gathering the essentials. Ive only got a 60l Dennerle scapers tank thats not set up yet. It'll be mostly planted obviously but stocked with amano shrimp, tetras &/or possibly guppies  

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------

